# Been Awhile



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well between school, work and my bf I have been pretty busy. That explains why I have been kindof non existant on here. 

I'm slowly switching my 55G to a semi-aggressive tank, removing my angels, and platies to different homes (BFs tanks) So right now I have 10 tiger barbs, 5 Gold barbs and some cories and the syno. Thinking of getting rid of the cories (already gave 3 to the bf) except pandas and putting the pandas in the 29g angel breeding tank. Stupid fish keep laying eggs and then eat them all, not sure about them being both females or not. Anywho... also got a 5g from my dad who picked that up from Sally Ann (Salvation Army) for 5 bucks when it is 29.99 new plus the previous owners bought another filter and heater for it. Not sure what I plan to do with that one. 
Also revamped the 29g with light colored gravel and got a better non 80's stand. The 55 is next, I ordered 50lbs of the same light natural colored gravel for that tank, that should be in soon. Right now I have 25lbs of blue, 25lbs of red and soon to be 50lbs of black gravel I have no idea what to do with. Oh well. Going to try and redo my plants too. Oh the plans. Hehe
I gave the BF the fish bug, so he set up the 10g then we bought a 46G bowfront for him, he found a gorgeous fantail goldfish and thinks hes gonna go that route. Although he loves the angels I gave him, its so hard to tell him no you cant have that in there. Its a work in progress.

Anyways not much else is new, going to lots of movies as you can tell. I turn the big 2-0 on Saturday so no longer a teen! Weather has been great here for being WI so been trying to ride my horse more often, thinking of selling the one hes kindof a snot. 

Well I am rambling. Hope all is well with FF!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

welcome back!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome back Lexus


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

WB!

well icant really say that tho ive been away for a while too


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Got the gravel in today, had to order it through Petco. I am not looking forward to removing 55lbs of black and putting natural in, I am so anal when it comes to having every spec of gravel out. Should turn out to be an interesting night. 

I probably wont be posting as much as usual but I will try. I am taking a lovely 16 credits this semester and finally got into my program. :?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back fishy friend! Hope that you plan on keeping the AB's!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup keeping the AB. Changed the gravel today so I will have to post some updated pictures! I like the change... got some new plants too. I guess I am not in too much of a rush to switch things around fish wise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome back Lexus.


----------

